# Buying out of state



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

without getting into to much detail I had a friend in MA who's father had wanted to sell me his remmington 700 before he passed away. My friend is still interested in getting me the gun for some money. I've been mulling it over since i have no idea of how a private cross state transaction would be done. any of you guys ever done something like that? My other feeling is that money isn't the most plentiful thing in my world right now if it would be worth it.


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

You'd have to transfer it through an FFL if its an outta state purchase, which will be about $30 on each end. Unless you're getting a steal, its not going to be really with it.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

I do transfers for $20 out the door. $15 if you're mil/le/fd.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

700 .270 bdl woodstock and i think some off the shelf 3-9x $400. ye or nay?


----------



## tugfisher76 (Aug 5, 2011)

go pick it up no extra money and you get to see your friend


----------



## Boggy Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

tugfisher76 said:


> go pick it up no extra money and you get to see your friend


 
+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal to me.

Rifle alone is 725 new
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/95791-55.html


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah i'd love to go up and see my buddies. it's just that whole getting to MA is kinda pricey. thanks for the tip


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dixie said:


> I do transfers for $20 out the door. $15 if you're mil/le/fd.


I'll remember that! 15 is a good deal! THANKS!


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Jason said:


> I'll remember that! 15 is a good deal! THANKS!


Little Jack's Guns in Milton. There's a thread in the networking forum.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Use the lay away plan and pick it up on the next visit, u going up or him coming down, Rome wasn't build in a day and that rifle will wait on you if you want it to :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

